# Ray Ban - Clubmaster v. Wayfarer



## stillwaters20007 (May 24, 2006)

Have worn the same several decades old black Wayfarers for, uhh, decades. Earlier this year, my toddler, alas, somehow got a hold of them (already displaying Trad-like tendencies, I suppose), and, well . . . I'll spare you the grisly details. Suffice it to say I'm shopping around for a new pair of sunglasses.

I posted earlier about the Clubmaster version. Thanks for all of the feedback.

I am on the verge of buying these (I have the Amazon screen up and raring to go), but do have several questions for this all-knowing forum:

1. Tortoise or black?

2. Should I simply replace my Wayfarers (in other words, your vote on Clubmaster or Wayfarers)?

https://www.sunglasshut.com/sghus.cfm?dir=templates&page=productpage&sitecategory=sunglasses&nproductid=142157

3. If I go with the Wayfarers, what on earth are these "new" Waferers and how do they compare with my old ones?

https://www.sunglasshut.com/sghus.cfm?dir=templates&page=productpage&sitecategory=sunglasses&nproductid=155991


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm partial to tortoise Wayfarers, myself. I've been wearing the same pair for almost 20 years.

The "new" Wayfarers appear slightly more streamlined, less angular, with larger lenses.

If you prefer the "classic" Wayfarer, check out eBay.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Given the choices available, my vote would be for the wayfarers. However, consider expanding your threshold of sartorial expression to allow the acquisition of a pair of Ray-Ban Aviators...that rakish air gets the girl every time!


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

I vote tortoise wayfarers as well, just picked up a pair myself.


----------



## HSC87 (Mar 28, 2006)

Which is the more traditional size for the wayfarer? the 52mm or 55?


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

*Persol?*

How about Persol?
I prefer them to Ray Bans because Ray Ban puts its name on everything. I'd like to figure out how to remove the Ray Ban badge neatly.

As to Persols, yes they're about 2 to 3 times as expensive as Ray Bans, but I think the construction is better (though they're just as breakable) and they're also less ubiquitous, which is a plus for me.

I love the Persols that Tom Cruise wears in Cocktail (late 1980s?), which look to be VERY close in shape and style to the Wayfarer (in tortoise). Most Persols I see online are a bit more rectangular, and I don't like that.

So: What do people think of Persols? Does anyone know the model Tom Cruise is wearing in Cocktail?

Here are a few Persol models I love (none of which are the Wayfarer look-alikes from Cocktail):

https://www.framesdirect.com/framesfp/Persol-tcobtd/lb.html
https://www.framesdirect.com/framesfp/Persol-tcobtd/lb.html


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

qwerty said:


> How about Persol?


I'm not liking the shapes to which you link much at all but to each his own. The Persols seem more fashion forward while the Ray Bans seem classic and forever cool.


----------



## txeconomist (Feb 17, 2006)

Id go with the wayfarers. I have bought three pairs in the last 2 years or so (keep sitting on them in the car...). The new wayfarers like mentioned are a little more streamlined. what i dont like about the new ones compared to the ones i bought a year or two ago is that they dont have what i can only describe as "flexible hinges." I also like the 2027 model, but i doubt many would consider them trad.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

HSC87 said:


> Which is the more traditional size for the wayfarer? the 52mm or 55?


The smaller one would probably be considered more traditional, although depending on the shape of your face, you might prefer the larger lenses on the "Wayfarer II".


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

KentW said:


> The smaller one would probably be considered more traditional, although depending on the shape of your face, you might prefer the larger lenses on the "Wayfarer II".


I hope this doesn't break any rules, but if anyone is interested in a pair of WII's, I could sell them my pair. PM me for details.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

The only thing I do not like about the ray ban WF is they have the gray lenses. I like the amber better.


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

I used to wear nothing but Ray bans growing up. The last pair was so badly made i vowed never again.
I have happily switched to Persol's. I expect i will have this pair for a long time barring loss or breakage.


----------

